# Portable waxing stands



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

I need some portable waxing stands for my next trip.

They need to light weight and compact for flying.

I am thinking about getting the stands in the link below.

Does anyone have any better options?



Amazon.com: Wintersteiger Snowboard Stopper Tuning Vise: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

If you don't have an issue with buying "burton stuff" their vises are plastic but very durable so it would help on weight for traveling & most importantly theres bottle openers integrated into each vise:laugh: same pice as what you found as well.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

i just use yoga blocks or a bunch of books or 2 cases of beers


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

24WERD said:


> i just use yoga blocks or a bunch of books or 2 cases of beers


Does the board slide all over the place as you scrape? I use to do that but every wax was turning into a workout.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Sim79 said:


> I need some portable waxing stands for my next trip.
> 
> They need to light weight and compact for flying.
> 
> ...


They are probably fine. I have a Swix vise myself


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers.

Sudden Death yours look like better option and half the price also, thanks.

http://www.orscrosscountryskisdirect.com/voile-ski-snowboard-tuning-tree.html


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

I straddle it . It 's on the coffee table with yoga blocks with a painters cloth underneath. I also have a small pan and brush used for the scraps.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Sim79 said:


> Thanks for all the answers.
> 
> Sudden Death yours look like better option and half the price also, thanks.
> 
> 2013 Voile Ski-Snowboard Tuning Tree - Universal Snowboard, Splitboard and Skis Tuning Vise Clamps


I haven't had any issues with them and I have had them for about a year now.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Kind of in the same boat... 

Don't know where you are located, but you can check out the Swix portable at a REI. Think they are metal though.. I may buy the Voile's now chit.


----------



## BG3 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have had the Swix FX vises for a few years now. Easy to use and reliable. I wrap each vise in a plastic grocery bag and keep them in the original box. They still look like new.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> If you don't have an issue with buying "burton stuff" their vises are plastic but very durable so it would help on weight for traveling & most importantly theres bottle openers integrated into each vise:laugh: same pice as what you found as well.


I have the Burton ones and think about selling them and getting Swix ones.

The Burton ones are suction and are narrow. So even when perfectly placed if you apply pressure to scrape sometimes they pop off. And Never Summer carbonerum doesn't stick.

Buddy brought some swix ones on a trip and they're nice and wide, no slip, no suction. They are adjustable too


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> I haven't had any issues with them and I have had them for about a year now.


So they are wider than snowboards right? My Burton ones are narrow so I'm staying away from those (might throw them on ebay). They are half the price of the swix so that's good.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I have the Burton ones and think about selling them and getting Swix ones.
> 
> The Burton ones are suction and are narrow. So even when perfectly placed if you apply pressure to scrape sometimes they pop off. And Never Summer carbonerum doesn't stick.
> 
> Buddy brought some swix ones on a trip and they're nice and wide, no slip, no suction. They are adjustable too


Yeah. but you still have to keep the board still when scraping..I don't see anything to lock it down, base up. Am I wrong?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I just hold one end with my hand and scrape with my other hand?? on my kitchen counter top?
the worst thing is wax shavings everywhere and they stick to things.


----------



## BG3 (Dec 26, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Yeah. but you still have to keep the board still when scraping..I don't see anything to lock it down, base up. Am I wrong?


I have these and I just use two lengths of double-sided velcro to run through the hole at the base of the vise and my bindings (one on each binding). Works like a champ when scraping, brushing or tuning the base. Though, the rubber grips pretty well for simple things like waxing, that don't require pressure.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Yeah. but you still have to keep the board still when scraping..I don't see anything to lock it down, base up. Am I wrong?


I used these last season and the rubber keeps the board from sliding around. Had no problems on my NS Cobra and my buddy's Joystick (smooth topsheet)


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I use two chairs and put two hotel towels over them to keep from making a mess. Then I scrape in the parking lot or outside out of sight. And do the final brush inside


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

My old Burton ones have a little lip so you can use a clamp. I'm not a big fan of the new style.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> I have the Burton ones and think about selling them and getting Swix ones.
> 
> The Burton ones are suction and are narrow. So even when perfectly placed if you apply pressure to scrape sometimes they pop off. And Never Summer carbonerum doesn't stick.
> 
> Buddy brought some swix ones on a trip and they're nice and wide, no slip, no suction. They are adjustable too


Valid point on the suctions not sticking to the carbonium stuff or if you line it up over any stickers, but the suctions have never popped off from my deck so long as its situated right... I do smear water to keep it suctioned better. As for the width, the burton vises are my first so I can't compare it, but I never thought it was a problem. But I believe you can remove the suctions and there is flat rubber mounts, but I need to check again on that one... 

Anyways another cheap way is to just pack rubber cabinet liners. And if u use 2 hotel chairs with the liners on top. It should hold the board steady enuff.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Burton ones suck because the base is too narrow, as if it were for skis not snowboards, and as someone else mentioned the suction cups don't work very well. Swix and Wintersteiger ones are the way to go. The rubber base does a really good job of keeping boards stable even when scraping.

Swix FX Wide Ski/Snowboard Vise - Free Shipping at REI.com

Wintersteiger Snowboard Stopper Vise - Sport Chalet


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> ....Anyways another cheap way is to just pack rubber cabinet liners. And if u use 2 hotel chairs with the liners on top. It should hold the board steady enuff.


I've been wondering about that! I always seem to be too rushed to wax my board at the last minute and have often thought of doing so in the hotel room.

The problem is, I use the same hotel each time I go north,... (they know me now, and cut me some real slack on check-in, check-out, giving me a room away from traffic with easy load/un-load access!) :thumbsup: Don't you wind up with one _hell_ of a mess from all the wax scrapings? I can't keep all that stuff confined to a small area when waxing in my garage. I wouldn't want the management to ban or charge me because of wax all ground into the carpet!

Seriously, How do you keep the mess contained? Or do you just "Rock star" ruin the place & bail?  :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I've been wondering about that! I always seem to be too rushed to wax my board at the last minute and have often thought of doing so in the hotel room.
> 
> The problem is, I use the same hotel each time I go north,... (they know me now, and cut me some real slack on check-in, check-out, giving me a room away from traffic with easy load/un-load access!) :thumbsup: Don't you wind up with one _hell_ of a mess from all the wax scrapings? I can't keep all that stuff confined to a small area when waxing in my garage. I wouldn't want the management to ban or charge me because of wax all ground into the carpet!
> 
> Seriously, How do you keep the mess contained? Or do you just "Rock star" ruin the place & bail?  :laugh:


garbage bags. cut them in two pieces and put them under the board. when you scrap dont go nuts with the scraper when its close to the edge. slowly and scoop wax into a trashcan.
I wonder if anyone would come up with a scraper/vacuum attachment so I can just turn on the vacuum as I scrape and wax will just get sucked up by the vacuum.


----------



## balErik (Apr 8, 2013)

My dad used to work in a sports shop many years ago where they had some snowboard vises they have stopped selling. I think they were from swix and they had 2 big suction cups on each vise, the 2 of them were as wide as the board, they were amazing, too bad I cant find them anywhere anymore. 

This looks great: 










These were the types that my dad had in the shop:










Wonder if this is any good: 








Table for Snowboard Tuning Swix T00758 Table Vise Combo

Or any synth stand with some rubber on....


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought all the gear. Fuck it. I promise you that you're not so awesome that you need to stay up late and tune your own board in your hotel room. 

That nasty rant turned off -- seriously...WHY??? I bought all the equipment. Cost some real money. I used it. And quickly realized that it made a shits bit of difference between me spending an evening doing it myself instead of dropping my board off at a reputable shop for tune. You lose an evening, you inhale nasty chemicals, you could be enjoying an evening with real people. Instead you're waxing your board in a cheap motel with rent-a-porn on the tv while everyone else is sitting at an apre ski joint talking about their day!

Or, of course...I could be fucking with you. Something to think about.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I bought all the gear. Fuck it. I promise you that you're not so awesome that you need to stay up late and tune your own board in your hotel room.
> 
> That nasty rant turned off -- seriously...WHY??? I bought all the equipment. Cost some real money. I used it. And quickly realized that it made a shits bit of difference between me spending an evening doing it myself instead of dropping my board off at a reputable shop for tune. You lose an evening, you inhale nasty chemicals, you could be enjoying an evening with real people. Instead you're waxing your board in a cheap motel with rent-a-porn on the tv while everyone else is sitting at an apre ski joint talking about their day!
> 
> Or, of course...I could be fucking with you. Something to think about.


Personally I sharpen and wax my stuff before I leave on a trip, and then if I need wax while I'm away I just drop it at the resort and specify a hand wax. 
When I'm riding locally I have the time. 

totally agree that I'd much rather be out at Apres then tuning when on a trip.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Anybody have any experience with this Swix portable waxing stand? I like that it's portable, easy to store, and all-in-one but not sure if it's heavy enough, steady, durable, etc...

Swix Snowboard Waxing Table | Backcountry.com


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

surfinsnow said:


> That nasty rant turned off -- seriously...WHY??? I bought all the equipment. Cost some real money. I used it. And quickly realized that it made a shits bit of difference between me spending an evening doing it myself instead of dropping my board off at a reputable shop for tune. You lose an evening, you inhale nasty chemicals, you could be enjoying an evening with real people. Instead you're waxing your board in a cheap motel with rent-a-porn on the tv while everyone else is sitting at an apre ski joint talking about their day!.


I would do gladly go to shop if it was an option, closest one was 1 hour away and we had no transport.
We had to borrow other people gear to wax our boards last time.
Rather have my own gear next time.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

haha. this is a little funny for me because even when I wax at home most times i can't even be bothered to set up the swix table clamps etc, takes too long. I just lay the board on the garage floor with the top of the board resting on the wood thats at the bottom of the door frame. I can see outside, get fresh air, plus its close to the powerpoint.
then I wax it come back to it later after maybe doing some snow shovelling or getting firewood. scrape it while its still on the ground, brush it, screw bindings back on and its good to go.

so do you need a table or clamps while travelling? no, they are not even close to essential if you're trying to save on weight/space. take your iron, wax and scraper... thats it.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Or do you just "Rock star" ruin the place & bail?  :laugh:


haha if I were to rockstar it I would only bring wax with me, use the hotel dining room table and clothes iron


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Workforce 28 in. Folding Sawhorse Twin Pack-17182238 at The Home Depot

I've been using those this season and they work perfect. For edge tuning you just move the board to one side.


----------



## balErik (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a Swix table today and removed the table top and added some pads, works well


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have a proper Swix Table and the Swix clamps, works very well, takes minutes to put up and down...

I wax and scrape indoors in the laundry area, and have never made a huge mess...!!!

However, the brushing is a major problem, so i have the collapsable / folding swix snowboard wax table as well, which i just throw up outside for brushing, and that takes minutes as i have the Swix Roto brush setup as well... Haha

I have to say, that is probably the best thing i invested in, i hated brushing and it was always that that stopped me from waxing so often... Now it is no issue...!!!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> i have the Swix Roto brush setup as well...


is that the brush where the end goes in a drill and just move it along the base holding the handle in one hand and drill in the other?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> is that the brush where the end goes in a drill and just move it along the base holding the handle in one hand and drill in the other?


Yes, i bought the boxed set, 100mm we have skis as well as cross country and snowboards, so it made sense to have as i wax 2 boards, 1 set of skis minimum a week...!!!

Got a good price for it as well from G-Sport in Sandvika, worked out cheaper to buy the box set than it did for 2 brushes and spindle...

I may also try some powder wax now i have this as it has the powder applicator in the set... 

Been told it is exactly the same for snowboards as for cross country and downhill skis as well...






This is the set i bought... 

SwixSport.com : SwixProduct / Roto Brushes T69A Roto Brush Box, Alpine


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Product Number is Swix T69A

The cheapest i could find in google was $265 in the USA can't find it at all in the UK, i paid 1300kr


----------

